# Rear derailleur cable is eating my LOok!



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Just noticed that the rear derailleur cable on my 2 month old look 585 white is eating away on the O in the Look printing at the rear derailleur. Its seems like the shifting action is moving the cable across the frame causing it to eat its way through the nice frame finishing. At the moment its not a prob - but from my experience with other bikes im afraid that this eating frenzy wont stop before it gets through the white paint and reaches the carbon layer. I see Look have come up with a nice solution for avoiding cable contact with the head tube for the same reason i guess - but no solution at the rear of the bike.

What do you do to avoid this? Im running campagnolo record.

cheers:thumbsup: 
ezzy


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Jagwire makes these frame protector tubes that supposedly work pretty well to prevent cable rub. I haven't used them before, but they do look promising. I've included a link to the product below.










https://www.jagwireusa.com/en/tubetops.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A piece of clear tape has always worked for me...


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

black electrical tape works good also


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

i will give the black electrical tape a try


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a 585 and have no rubbing problem. I was attentive the cable housing lengths. From the above picture the housing is to long so it rubs. If you shorten the housing in that picture it will not rub top tube or any other part of frame.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup - i was considering shortening the cable as well! Sounds like the right move



bedazzle410 said:


> I have a 585 and have no rubbing problem. I was attentive the cable housing lengths. From the above picture the housing is to long so it rubs. If you shorten the housing in that picture it will not rub top tube or any other part of frame.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

The clear plastic tubing over the housing works well. I put and inch of it over my Nokons for the rear brake housing as shown in the picture above. It keep the clicking sound of the cable hitting the frame when the brake is squeezed to nothing and doesn't scratch the clear coat either. I suspect the same woudl work near the rear dérailleur. The electrical tape will still rub the clear coat and get nasty over time.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> The electrical tape will still rub the clear coat and get nasty over time.


I guess the idea with the electrical tape was not to put it on the cable but on the frame itself creating a barrier between the frame and the moving - also it sure does distract from the good Look's of the bike... really the clear tubing OR clear tape shoud be the way to go.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Park tool clear glueless puncture repair patches work a treat.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

steven ward said:


> Park tool clear glueless puncture repair patches work a treat.


Holy cow that is one unique sentence.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

steven ward said:


> Park tool clear glueless puncture repair patches work a treat.


Agreed. They seem to work great for everything - except fixing flats.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

yanksphan said:


> Agreed. They seem to work great for everything - except fixing flats.


hahaha: now i know where to put them to use:thumbsup:


----------

